# Greyish poop?



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Hi,

This is a little weird, but I just changed my dd's diaper and the poop was mostly grey! I've never seen this before, has anyone else? The only thing new in her diet was a bite of a plum yesterday ... I tried looking it up but could not find anything.

thanks

--Angela


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Take her to the doctor, preferably with a stool sample, ASAP. It's a sign of liver malfunction.

edited to add:
here's a somewhat recent discussion on the same topic http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...d.php?t=192459


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boongirl*
I bet if you took finger paints and mixed yellow and brown and plum you would get gray. Her normal poop is probably yellow-ish brown, right? So, mix in plum and you get gray. See what happens in the next day or two without eating any colorful foods.

Call the doc just in case. Better safe than sorry.

uh... yeah. It does depend on the shade of gray.... if it was light in color, that's a problem. Otherwise, it could be something she ate. I know generic Froot Loops turns poop a lovely shade of turquoise.







:


----------



## minasmom (Jul 14, 2004)

Thank you everyone for your answers. I ended up calling a health line here in Ontario and they said it seems like nothing serious since she has no other symptoms. They told me to monitor her and if she has another poop that is grey then to call her dr and take it in for a sample. It wasn't dark or light , it was kinda medium grey.

:LOL about the Froot Loops and poop colour, but Mina is no where near eating that stuff, its breastmilk and puree only [still!] for her at 15 months. The nurse was a little surprised when I said i was sill bfing and couldn't really tell them how much liquid she drank in the last 8 hours because she drinks VERY little water but nurses every 15.-2 hrs.







:LOL She said 'Well, she knows where to get the good stuff I guess'. Indeed she does

I guess i can relax for a bit and just make sure nothing passes like that again.

thanks!

--Angela


----------

